# Fp due



## R_Lough (Jul 20, 2012)

Planning on buying the fp due. I can get it for $2300. My budget was $2000, so pushing up to the fp team or Quattro is out of the question. I haven't seen many reviews, and I'm just looking to make sure it's a good buy. Thanks for any help.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

R_Lough said:


> Planning on buying the fp due. I can get it for $2300. My budget was $2000, so pushing up to the fp team or Quattro is out of the question. I haven't seen many reviews, and I'm just looking to make sure it's a good buy. Thanks for any help.


Yep, that's where I started. $2300 for the Due is a very good price. But I ended up springing $2800 for the Quattro and don't regret the decision.


----------



## R_Lough (Jul 20, 2012)

What specifically led to the need to move up?


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

R_Lough said:


> What specifically led to the need to move up?


My son has a Paris (what a fantastic bike!), and this is what got me on the Pinarello bug. 

I started out looking at the Due and thought the Quattro was wayyy out of range. For that matter, so was the Due. There are a lot of extremely nice bikes even below $2000.

Differences, Quattro vs. Due. Weight is very similar with the SRAM build kits. The Quattro has the swoopier frame - identical to the Paris, with the asymmetrical design, just a lesser/heavier carbon fiber, but a small notch higher than the Due. The Quattro has internal cable routing, which was a big plus to me. Quattro has SRAM Force vs. Rival on the Due. Talking with the shop I bought from, they thought the Quattro was a big step up from the Due.

But, in the end, it was the small price difference (at the time, Due $2500 and Quattro $2800) and since I expect to own this a long time, the Quattro is it. Competitive Cyclist now has the Due down to $2320 for a 2012 leftover, so the price spread is a little greater. Also, love the look of the rear Wildcat wheel on the Due which isn't on the Quattro, but then I've already upgraded the wheels anyway!

My son's Paris is the last-generation model - external cables and doesn't have the larger lower bearing in the headset. I can't really detect much difference between my Quattro and his Paris. The Quattro hits all the right points for me, snappy acceleration, super stiff but not harsh, crisp handling without being twitchy, and really pretty.

But ultimately it is as much an emotional as it is a rational decision, probably more emotional than rational!


----------



## Kumachan (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd look for previous year Quattro for very similar price. Not like Due is much worse but this is exactly what I did and did not regret it single day!


----------



## R_Lough (Jul 20, 2012)

The fp due arrived today!!! I'm very impressed with the stiffness during out of the saddle driving. No flex. I'm 6ft, 245, and never skip leg day so it got a real test. Moving up from a starter aluminum to carbon I didn't realize how much smoother the ride would actually be. The power delivery is like moving from a minivan to a Porsche. 18.6lbs measured with my suitcase scale. I love this bike already.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

R_Lough said:


> The fp due arrived today!!! I'm very impressed with the stiffness during out of the saddle driving. No flex. I'm 6ft, 245, and never skip leg day so it got a real test. Moving up from a starter aluminum to carbon I didn't realize how much smoother the ride would actually be. The power delivery is like moving from a minivan to a Porsche. 18.6lbs measured with my suitcase scale. I love this bike already.


Congratulations!

Not all carbon bikes are so smooth. My last bike - a Litespeed - was decently agile, smooth is not a word I would use for it. A lot of the Pina ride smoothness can be attributed to the Onda fork and seat stays (similar in concept to the Specialized Zerts design). It's that smoothness while keeping that power snappiness makes the Pina a joy to ride.


----------



## Kumachan (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations!
Soon you will enjoy not only stiffness but also other advantages of this awesome bicycle. Actually I find myself to ride my Pinarello slower just to enjoy the feeling longer.  And again - to enjoy its responsiveness when acceleration is needed.


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## R_Lough (Jul 20, 2012)

View attachment 279926


Swapped over the fizik saddle and topeak bag. Will be changing to black bar tape soon.


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

SCHWEET!! 

Love the paint scheme...


----------

